# cruise ships and the corono virus - ship images



## Old Se Dog

we have had quite a few cruise ships - that have called in our local waters and affected by the covid 19 virus - have only been allowed to dock for provisions - and then sailed i share these of the aidamira - qm 2 - arcadia and the msc orchestra - which show them in durban and or capetown - with the exception of the orchestra - as she is in her 2019 - 2020 season in sa waters


----------



## john blythe

Have been away now for 6 mouths not working them days are over thank god . Looking out of my daughters window who lives near the port Dover. What a sad sight when you see 3 P&O Liner tied up. I know its all to do with virus. When l got home seeing them l though l was back in Southampton. Good or bad l am still impressed seeing them.


----------



## sparkie2182

Thanks sea dog.


----------



## Succour

*Human resources nightmare*

My heart goes out to all those Cruise Ship crews and staff members who are tied up at various ports throughout the world and who cannot return home since their contracts are up.

Cruise ship companies strapped for cash and restrictions and cannot see an end to this situation.

A sad tale indeed. 

Succour


----------



## skilly57

If anyone is floating around Weymouth Bay today (17.05.2020) they would be able to get some great photos of many of the Carnival UK fleet.
Arcadia, Queen Victoria, Queen Mary 2, Azura, Britannia, & Aurora, are all anchored there, while Ventura left the party a few hours ago to do a run toward the Lizard to pump tanks before heading into Southampton.
Queen Elizabeth is still anchored in Manila Bay in the Philippines, while 'Oceana' has for some reason decided to anchor with 3 x Marella ships at the bottom of The Solent. Maybe she has had a falling out with her stable-mates?


----------



## Neil McInnes

All FOCs


----------



## Engine Serang

FOC portrays an image of a tramp steamer rotten with rust, captained by a fat, drunken slob wearing a dirty string vest. We prefer to call it Open Register, much more impressive.
Although these fine cruise ships, not QM2 which has an extra bit of steel in the hull, are all subject to PSC by MCA when in British ports. This is a good thing if you believe the MCA is as rigorous as the MOU allows.
I believe the cruise lines have been very flat footed over the Covid 19 affair and there should be a lot of blood on the Boardroom Floors.

Since 01 Feb 20, the MCA have inspected 14 ships in Southampton including 1 cruise liner (Italian Flag) which passed with zero deficiencies. This would indicate a well run industry with a good track record.


----------



## Mad Landsman

skilly57 said:


> If anyone is floating around Yarmouth Bay today (17.05.2020) they would be able to get some great photos of many of the Carnival UK fleet.
> Arcadia, Queen Victoria, Queen Mary 2, Azura, Britannia, & Aurora, are all anchored there, while Ventura left the party a few hours ago to do a run toward the Lizard to pump tanks before heading into Southampton.
> Queen Elizabeth is still anchored in Manila Bay in the Philippines, while 'Oceana' has for some reason decided to anchor with 3 x Marella ships at the bottom of The Solent. Maybe she has had a falling out with her stable-mates?


They are in Weymouth Bay, Dorset, not Yarmouth (Isle of Wight or Norfolk) 
Also known as Portland Anchorage or Roadstead. 

Oceana has spent most of the time during this lay-up at Dover but obviously Nab anchorage off the IoW costs less. There is still space in Weymouth Bay for her - The Grey funnel line of the last century could better the current line up. 

Ventura was supposed to be sailing to India on 12th May to repatriate crew from all Carnival UK ships. Anyone any idea what happened?


----------



## sparkie2182

Any idea of the cost of Nab Anchorage or Weymouth as opposed to Soton or Dover?

I have been asked a number of times recently...... I have no idea.


----------



## skilly57

Hi Malcolm - yeah - a bit of brain fade there, as I did have the location correct in an earlier post above. Have driven & sailed past the place often enough! I was thinking of an old friend who we buried just before lockdown and he originally came from Lowestoft area.

Ventura departed Soton on the 12th for Weymouth Bay to tranship the last of the Indian crew who were heading for Mumbai. 
Things have changed since then - the Indian gov't has now agreed to allow repatriation flights, but can only quarantine 7,500 at a time. Still being decided whether Ventura should stay or go, but she will now be back in Soton tomorrow night.


----------



## Mad Landsman

sparkie2182 said:


> Any idea of the cost of Nab Anchorage or Weymothas opposed to Soton or Dover?
> 
> I have been asked a number of times recently...... I have no idea.


As I understand, Weymouth Bay is open water and not subject to any charge for anchorage. It is a joint pilotage area for both Portland Port and Weymouth Harbour pilots, but they don't need a pilot to drop the hook. 
Much the same in Poole Bay but it seems not to suit this time. Only one ship tried it and gave up. 
Portland Port can provide services and then charges would obviously apply.

I have no idea about Nab anchorage but cannot think who or how anyone would levy a charge.


----------



## Mad Landsman

#10 
Thanks Skilly, nice to know that we have it straight from the horse's mouth.
Keep us updated, ta, all very interesting.


----------



## sparkie2182

"Much the same in Poole Bay"

It was the Cunarder which vacated Poole Bay in favour of another anchorage which prompted my question.,ML.

The Marella ships seem happy at the Nab...... must be a gratis anchor drop I would think.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Please Google the subject is there:

European Seaports Law: The Regime of Ports and Port Services ...

books.google.com › books






The draughtsmen refrained from inserting a rule requiring port charges to be ... Law of the Sea, it follows that, in territorial waters, no charge may be levied upon ...
E. van Hooydonk - 2003 - ‎Law


----------



## Mad Landsman

Stephen J. Card said:


> Please Google the subject is there:
> European Seaports Law: The Regime of Ports and Port Services ...
> books.google.com › books
> 
> The draughtsmen refrained from inserting a rule requiring port charges to be ... Law of the Sea, it follows that, in territorial waters, no charge may be levied upon ...
> E. van Hooydonk - 2003 - ‎Law


I will happily take your word for that Stephen but at £95 a copy I wont be looking it up. 
Also in the British library apparently, if they were open and I was a registered user. 

I think that perhaps any confusion may arise from the nature of enclosed waters. Portland harbour within the breakwaters is under the exclusive jurisdiction of Portland Port who even charge folk to put something like a kayak in the water. 
Outside, it is territorial waters and free to use. 
There may also be confusion on the part of some people as to the nature of a Port area as opposed to a Pilotage area.


----------



## Stephen J. Card

If it is pilotage area it will most likely have a charge. If the ship has 'services' coming to and from the ship I would suspect the ship has been completely entered, with customs, immigration etc. Harbour dues, light dues etc. I can see that it would be 'free'. One thing to stop for a day or two for repair or refuge, but 'waiting for orders'? 

Stephen


----------



## Stephen J. Card

Don't buy the book! Pick up the phone and call one of the local port agencies or even the Pilot Office. They would give you some of the information for free.

Stephen


----------

